# Universidad: Elegir carrera



## nillo93 (Ene 20, 2011)

Hola, estoy en 2ndo de bachillerato y tengo que empezar a elegir una carrera y no sé cual elegir.
Me interesa la electronica (obvio), aunque también la informatica, por lo que tengo unas cuantas opciones a elegir:
Ingeniería Informática​Ingeniería en Sistemas Electrónicos​Ingeniería en Sistemas de Comunicacion​Ingeniería Telematica​I alguna mas...
Primero pensé en hacer la informatica ya que después podria hacer el master en ingeniería electrónica (que esta orientado a estudiantes de electronica, fisica e informatica) pero es que en informatica no se toca nada o casi nada de electronica así que de momento me decanto por los Sistemas electrónicos, aunque claro... es este se toca poco de informatica.

Agradeceria vuestras opiniones sobre estas carreras para orientarme mejor, las salidas laborales o cualquier cosa, porque buscando en las webs de las universidades sólo dicen cosas generales y da la impresión que cualquier carrera te sirve para todo...

Gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 20, 2011)

Aca en Colombia para poder ingresar a una carrera universitaria, depende del puntaje ICFES.

En mi caso, elegi electronica porque apenas me alcanzaba para la carrera, si hubiera sido mas alto el puntaje: hubiera escogido medicina.



nillo93 dijo:


> . . . así que de momento me decanto por los Sistemas electrónicos, aunque claro... es este se toca poco de informatica . . .



¿Esta seguro de esa afirmacion?, ¿de que cree que estan fabricados los computadores?, ¿hilo, papel y plastico?


----------



## Uro (Ene 20, 2011)

Hola, Nillo93, aún estás muy jóven para decidir; sin embargo es un buen comienzo porque si no das el primer paso, nunca llegarás el segundo. Buena esa! La electrónica es entretenida. Yo empecé con las Matemáticas, son fundamentales! Prepárate lo mejor que puedas en Lógica matemática y continúa avanzando.

Como te decía, empecé con las Matemáticas, luego en el auge de los computadores inicié sistemas por el lado del Software, de allí seguí con hardware, mantenimiento y reparación y ahora me vi obligado a zambullirme en la electrónica que es muy, muy amplia. Paralelamente estoy incursionando por la programación de Pics y luego, quién sabe dónde irá a parar el globo. 

Animo, amigo.


----------



## lucianovan (Ene 21, 2011)

Hoy en dia todas las carreras de ingenieria tienen muy buena salida laboral, depende de vos y de tu incentivo para mejorar y ser un buen profesional. La informatica esta muuuyyyy orientado a la programacion, o sea....te tienen que encantar, como bien dijiste vos, no se ve mucho de electronica, lo basico calculo.
Con respecto a la electronica, se ve algo de programacion (en este caso cosas basicas, pero que despues podes ir desarrolando vos por tu cuenta).


----------



## nillo93 (Ene 22, 2011)

Gracias por responder.
Creo que al final haré la ingenieria en sistemas electrónicos y si quiero hacer algo de programacion o otras cosas mas relacionadas con la informática siempre podré hacer algún curso aparte o aprender por mi cuenta.


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 23, 2011)

te recomiendo mecatronica tenes electronica electricidad mecanica computacion y programacion todo para hacer robots


----------



## elalfo (Ene 24, 2011)

pues en Telematica, ves mucho de radiación para transmisión y pues obvio ocupas electrónica un buen, también ves mucho sobre redes, y programación, también cheka que uni , porque hay unas que son mejores en unas áreas que en otras


----------



## nillo93 (Ene 28, 2011)

Mas o menos voy decidiendo la carrera ahora toca elegir universidad, cual creeis que es mejor la Universidad Politécnica de Cataluña (UPC) o la Universidad de Barcelona (UB), por lo que he visto las dos son bastante buenas y para otras carreras he encontrado información pero para las carreras de electrónica no sé en cual sales mejor preparado. También està la autónoma de Barcelona (UAB) que aunque también tiene la carrera que me interesa, las assignaturas no me convencen tanto.
Los de la UPC vinieron al instituto a hacer una charla y se ve bien (aunque claro, todos dicen que sus universidades son las mejores) cuando venga la UB puede que me decida.


----------

